# Building a Poling Platform?



## sushiman2000 (Oct 30, 2007)

I want to build a custom poling platform for my Banshee. I've been looking for fiberglass poling platform caps, aluminum pipe, and weld on pads and I have only found one supplier. It is www.easternmetal.com. Does anyone have other good suppliers for marine hardware? Is there an instruction site for building a platform? And lastly, what is the best screw/bolt for attaching the platform bases to the deck.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

Thru bolt the pads and bed them with 5200, clean all areas with a solvent before appling the 5200.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

be very careful about your main motor tilt angle , when you do the layout for the platform.....from experience..........

taco metals also has alot of hardware


----------



## sushiman2000 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Screw question*

When you say through bolt the pads, should I use a stainless wood screw? Basically a self tapping screw with coarse threads?

Thanks


----------



## sushiman2000 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Links*

I hoping I can make this a do-it-yourself type thread, so I will be posting links along the way.

http://www.tacomarine.com/

http://www.easternmetal.com/

http://www.3m.com/product/information/Marine-5200-Adhesive-Sealant.html


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

A Self Tapping type lag screw is only workable if you're going into 3/4" or better wood or metal backing material, like the transom. Any less than that and you should through bolt with some kind of backing plate that extends out at least an inch (3" is better) around the bolts do distribute the load.



sushiman2000 said:


> When you say through bolt the pads, should I use a stainless wood screw? Basically a self tapping screw with coarse threads?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

I think Pocket is right, although I'm sure you would be fine with your regular screws. A 4 legged platform with 4 screws in each foot and 5200 used liberally...that thing is not moving.

This is how most people attach leaning posts.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Pocketfisherman said:


> A Self Tapping type lag screw is only workable if you're going into 3/4" or better wood or metal backing material, like the transom. Any less than that and you should through bolt with some kind of backing plate that extends out at least an inch (3" is better) around the bolts do distribute the load.


That may be the best way, but most flats boats don't have the access so stainless screws and 5200 is the common way to attach platforms, leaning posts, etc.


----------



## Big Worm (Jul 25, 2007)

Why not make it removable and use a cleat and turnbuckle? I made one out of aluminum plate for the top and aluminum pipe for the legs; it worked out really well.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

sushiman2000 said:


> I want to build a custom poling platform for my Banshee. I've been looking for fiberglass poling platform caps, aluminum pipe, and weld on pads and I have only found one supplier. It is www.easternmetal.com. Does anyone have other good suppliers for marine hardware? Is there an instruction site for building a platform? And lastly, what is the best screw/bolt for attaching the platform bases to the deck.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jason


TACO Metal supply is where you should buy your Metal...

You are putting this on a Ranger Banshee....do yourself a huge favor, and just have one built by one of the many Aluminum fabricator's in the area.It will look good, and they will also correctly build and mount it...

You should be able to get one in the 6-700 range...or , go to the Craigslist, and use the Florida search area...they have plenty of poling platforms for sale that are made for Banshee's.


----------



## sushiman2000 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Metal Fabricator*

I think using a metal fabricator would be a good idea, but I work in metal fabrication plant and I'm a mechanical engineer. The research and development technician that works with me said he would be happy to help weld it. I have access to a tube bender and welder and it will be easy to design. I think I will have fun with project and will have pride knowing that I did it myself. Trust me, I won't put a hunk of junk on a brand new boat.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

sushiman2000 said:


> I think using a metal fabricator would be a good idea, but I work in metal fabrication plant and I'm a mechanical engineer. The research and development technician that works with me said he would be happy to help weld it. I have access to a tube bender and welder and it will be easy to design. I think I will have fun with project and will have pride knowing that I did it myself. Trust me, I won't put a hunk of junk on a brand new boat.


Thank you Bro...

But, look at TACO metal http://www.tacomarine.com for all your Aluminum, and pads.They Manufactor MARINE Grade Aluminum. I have an Enginnering Background too..and also have mucho Aluminum Fab. Boat Accessory experience. Also, think about using half Round with flat's for your steps.


----------



## sushiman2000 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Pipe size*

I have seen some fabricators that are specifying 1 1/4" aluminum pipe for the platform legs. I will probably use the same size.


----------

